# An American Classic: The .44 Magnum



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

What other caliber has such a mystique?

You can go anywhere in the world and others will associate a large wheelgun with the infamous Dirty Harry and his .44 Magnum.

It's a true classic in every sense. Power, accuracy, versatility. It has it all.

True- there are other upstarts more powerful, some are downright brutal, but, they are not true to the orriginal moniker: "the most power handgun in the world".

An American Calssic: The .44 Magnum- post em up boys.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I love shooting all of my handguns but this one still makes my jaw drop. :smt023


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The one in my avatar is 27 years and it's still like new. I also have the box it came in.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh sure, go ahead and taunt me with your .44 pics. I still could kick myself for selling my .44 Ruger Redhawk. I really regret that move.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

My trail gun: a Ruger New Model Super Blackhawk .44 Mag with a 5 1/2" barrell. Simple but effective.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's mine, A Ruger Super Redhawk with 9.5 bbl and a Simmons 4x32 Scope It's a definite rush to shoot a 44 . I had a Redhawk that I sold to get my Para LTC. I still miss it. But getting this makes it a little easier.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys,
I was wondering where and how to post 516 pieces of 44 mag assorted brass? I couldn't find a sales section!
Some is once fired, some twice and some new! I might sell my dillion dies also.

Randy


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Classified section is here

I believe you can't see it till you hit 100 posts though.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup! That's the problem!!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My 7.5" Redhawk, with 180 grain JHPs loaded over a stiff charge of Winchester 296 ball powder.

(Sorry about the quality of the pic; captured from a vid clip):


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice stuff guys...

Esp the Smith above. :smt023

If I owned that gun, I'd be feelin' 'lucky'. :mrgreen:


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> My 7.5" Redhawk, with 180 grain JHPs loaded over a stiff charge of Winchester 296 ball powder.
> 
> (Sorry about the quality of the pic; captured from a vid clip):


Nothing wrong with this pic. Sure, it's not magazine-quality but it clearly shows just what kind of blast you're dealing with when a 44 mag goes off. Very nice :smt023


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> Nothing wrong with this pic. Sure, it's not magazine-quality but it clearly shows just what kind of blast you're dealing with when a 44 mag goes off. Very nice :smt023


Yeah, that's what I liked about my Redhawk. It doubled as a handy flamethrower. 

Have I mentioned lately how much I miss that gun? Man, I can be an idiot sometimes.


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep, gotta love the .44!
I have a 7.5" Ruger SBH, I hope to go hunting with it this year (if I get drawn:watching

I'm saving my money and will add a S&W M29 (pre-lock) to my cabinet one of these days!

So many toys, so little $$.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

How do I like the .44 Magnum?

Let me count the ways:

Rugers:










And, Smiths:










I DO like 'em.

Bob Wright

Please excuse. The bottom Ruger is only a .44 Special.

Oops! Forgot one. this Ruger was absent the day the family portrait was made:










Its an old three screw. Was a studded barrel model, now gelded.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you, Robert.

I was hoping you chimed in.

Beautiful line up :smt023....and yes, now I'm _really_ jealous.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> How do I like the .44 Magnum?
> 
> Let me count the ways:
> 
> ...


Now that's a nice looking group Hog Legs.


----------

